

Show HN: Aggregated and social-ranked tech/geek news (beta) - dtlyst
http://tekh.me

======
smt88
The DOS design is really clever, interesting, and unique. However, it's takes
me back to such frustration and exhaustion that I immediately left the site.
Also, it's not that easy to read anything.

------
Ono-Sendai
dat DOS aesthetic :)

